
A single-celled organism that can live on material from a meteorite - gebt
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/a35538/scientists-fed-an-ancient-earth-organism-space-metals-it-started-dancing
======
dilippkumar
“Scientists fed Metallosphaera sedula (an archaea) a meteorite (An H5 ordinary
chondrite). It thrived”

M Sedula:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metallosphaera_sedula](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metallosphaera_sedula)

Chondrite:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chondrite](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chondrite)

Nature article:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-54482-7](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-54482-7)

------
twic
Space metal? Like, Gloryhammer? To be fair, i'd probably start dancing too.

------
azeirah
The article is vague about the significance of the bacteria being able to
thrive on the meteorites. Are these metals rare on Earth? Was it unexpected
that the bacteria could survive on the meteorite?

~~~
derekp7
It supports the possibility of panspermia.

------
coldcode
That page is choked by so many ads so I went to Safari Reader view - and saw a
completely different article. Reading on the web is so irritating these days.

~~~
inportb
Same with reader view in Firefox. You get the contents of the next related
article, "Scientists Found a Planet Orbiting a Dead Star, a Glimpse Into Our
Future."

If you refreshed while in reader view, you could see the original article in
reader view.

------
codeulike
That headline is stretching so hard it might injure itaelf

~~~
mirimir
I hate science writing like this.

Seriously, people don't need baby talk.

~~~
onion2k
It's not baby talk. It's a metaphor. They're quite popular among people who
write for a wide audience.

~~~
mirimir
Bacteria don't dance. They just don't.

Twitch, maybe. But dance? No way.

